# [SOLVED] ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter



## Dontais (Oct 21, 2007)

I have been trying to figure this out but am kinda stumped it has that yellow thing next to it in the device manager I have tried to reinstall and have disabled the nvida onboard but still no luck. 

the details of the drivers are: 
Driver Publisher: marvell 
Drive date: 2/22/2005
driver version 3.1.1.7

This started when I installed steam from valve so I uninstalled nothing then system restore to last week , still no success. I've been trying to search around for it but can't seem to fish anything out. 

It was working fine till now , contemplating formating just to stop the headache but figured someone may have more experience with this card.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

It's working and you have an error in Device Manager?


----------



## Dontais (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

It gives the cation thing in the device manager and says this: This device cannot start (code 10 )


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

Can we have a screen shot of Device Manager showing all the stuff under Network adapters and encompassing that error device?

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## Nashda13 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

I bought this same card and my laptop does not recognize it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

*Nashda13*, if you have an issue, please start a new thread to discuss it.


----------



## Dontais (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

Here is an image as you requested of the device manager.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

Actually, this is error code 12, which is a different error. It usually indicates an issue finding an IRQ from the BIOS. You're missing a bunch of drivers, did you install the chipset drivers first, then try the other drivers?

What kind of system is this? Make/model of the system and/or the motherboard? Have you tried to get an updated system BIOS?


----------



## Dontais (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

This is a customer built computer , I never even thought about the chipset drivers its not in my box but i'll download them. I'm using a soltek "Top mainboard" mobo , I'll download all the drivers first see if this works I'll post back the results. As for the bios I'm kinda confused , this is my parents computer and never looked at it before but says there is no bios :S . I wonder how they set this computer up with no bios >.> .


*Edit*

I updated the video card drivers and I checked the main drivers and everything else is installed except the web cam. I left a picture of what it currently looks like. And for the bios I'm not sure what I can do for it can't seem to find the company sites to download it Soltek sl-k8an2e-gr.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

There is no such thing as "no BIOS", it's the code that boots Windows (or other operating environments) in any computer. Have you tried the Soltek site for a BIOS update? I'd also download any updated chipset drivers.

For the NIC, I suggest doing this.

In Device Manager, View, Show Hidden Devices.

Uninstall anything related to the wireless NIC that shows up.

Reboot.

Install the wireless NIC drivers again.


----------



## Dontais (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: ieee 802.11g wireless cardbus pci\adapter*

This is kinda odd went to start checking everything for the drivers it started working soon as I turned the pc on after I got home from work. So... I think it fixed its self that sound od :4-dontkno . But for now I guess can call it resolved?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Until if craps out again! :grin:


----------

